Ask HN: Who's getting healthier in quarantine and why? - akeck
======
kapilkaisare
I've been losing weight.

Before the quarantine began, I used to gorge on food and soda at work (the
food courts are priced pretty low, considering the quality). Working from home
served as a change in environment that I leveraged to start building a
healthier eating habit (keto + intermittent fasting) that has in the last
three weeks, helped me lose an encouraging number of pounds.

------
photawe
Me. But I started consciously losing weight since Dec 2019. I have an indoor
bike and I do 40 mins/day, 4 days/week, quite intensive.

I've been monitoring my food, and even more so, now with covid.

Before covid, I used to be a workaholic, and sleep 5-6 hours/day, sometimes
even less. Now, I'm more like sleeping 8-9/day, to boost my immune system.

On the "why" part: I want to be as healthy as possible if the virus hits. I'm
on the 40+ age group, so yeah - I do worry a little.

I highly recommend: a) sleep 8+ h/day; b) conscious eating (less); c) sports
(indoors if possible)

------
Ghjklov
I've been training at home since before the quarantine and simply continued
what I was doing, so I'm not sure if I can say I'm getting healthier in
quarantine when I would've had the same results regardless.

I'll say though, before the quarantine, I used to go out to do grocery
shopping or to cafes a lot more, so now I'm getting less sunlight and cardio
than usual. Soon I'll even forget how to talk to people.

------
mattbgates
Can't say I've been eating much healthier, but... other than the first week, I
am making sure only to eat about once per day. No sense in eating as I'm not
burning anymore energy than usual... and less probably. So when I find myself
hungry... I usually get a drink of water beforehand and then wait 10 minutes
or so and if the hunger is still there, I'll grab a snack.

------
coffeeeater
Intermittent Fasting:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjcHf1C5zEo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjcHf1C5zEo)

